# Cherry Shrimp Acclimation?



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

You are correct, with proper acclimation it won't matter. The goal is to slowly bring the temperature of the water they are in to the temperature of the water in your tank.

I always use drip aclimation, so the temperature changes slowly as does the water chemistry. Some people stick the bag in the tank for a while and call it good, but that doesn't allow acclimation to the new water, only to temp.


----------



## nugzboltz (May 20, 2008)

Yup, the direction of temperature change doesn't matter such much as the rate of temperature change. As long as it is gradual, you'll be alright.


----------



## MoldyMayo (Oct 31, 2014)

Good to know! I don't know where I read the thing about temps but either way I'm gonna have to get them in the tank somehow. Probably wont float the bag, whether its a breather bag (heard that was fatal) or not , I want to be a little more careful since they wont be coming from the LFS. Thanks though! Hope they all arrive alive and healthy :icon_smil


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Fyi cherry shrimp are tanks. Ive don't recommend it but I've stuck em in new tanks all the time without acclimating now that I have hundreds and almost nothing can kill em lol I have even stuck them into a tank with brand new aqua soil and they still survived! Theres a reason they are recommended for beginners &#55357;&#56841; I wouldn't worry too much if I were u


----------



## Wombat (Nov 7, 2014)

They will probably come in a breather bag. Do not float this bag in the tank, it will not allow oxygen flow and can suffocate the shrimp.


----------



## Aqua nut (Jul 5, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_Qj83nbRWE
This is the right way to do it safely


----------



## MoldyMayo (Oct 31, 2014)

lamiskool said:


> Fyi cherry shrimp are tanks. Ive don't recommend it but I've stuck em in new tanks all the time without acclimating now that I have hundreds and almost nothing can kill em lol I have even stuck them into a tank with brand new aqua soil and they still survived! Theres a reason they are recommended for beginners �� I wouldn't worry too much if I were u


I've heard of people doing that! Apparently they are super hardy so I'm not all that worried, but wont be plopping them in just in case, they are my first batch and I want them all to live!

Bump:


Wombat said:


> They will probably come in a breather bag. Do not float this bag in the tank, it will not allow oxygen flow and can suffocate the shrimp.


Wont float the bag either way, I'd rather acclimate them with water direct from the source to get the temps right.

Bump:


Aqua nut said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_Qj83nbRWE
> This is the right way to do it safely


Thanks, that's a good video. I'll probably end up doing it that way tomorrow!


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

Here's probably the easiest diy drip acclimation kit ever. Every pet store has these they are called air control valves. You can get 5 of them for around $3. Then you'll need some standard air line tubing 3/16 is the diameter, also found at every pet store. I use the silicone tubing but it doesn't matter. Cut the tubing to the desired length, the end that goes in the tank doesn't need to be long. I use tape or a clamp to hold it in place because my tanks are topless. Definitely a cheap and wise investment.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

greaser84 said:


> Here's probably the easiest diy drip acclimation kit ever. Every pet store has these they are called air control valves. You can get 5 of them for around $3. Then you'll need some standard air line tubing 3/16 is the diameter, also found at every pet store. I use the silicone tubing but it doesn't matter. Cut the tubing to the desired length, the end that goes in the tank doesn't need to be long. I use tape or a clamp to hold it in place because my tanks are topless. Definitely a cheap and wise investment.


I like that! Looks much cleaner then how I do it lol If ur cheap/too lazy to go out to buy the parts, you kind tie a knoe in the airline tubing (not fully tied just enough to hinder flow) and to increase/decrease flow just loosen/tighten the knot


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

lamiskool said:


> I like that! Looks much cleaner then how I do it lol If ur cheap/too lazy to go out to buy the parts, you kind tie a knoe in the airline tubing (not fully tied just enough to hinder flow) and to increase/decrease flow just loosen/tighten the knot


Hahaha whatever works right?!


----------



## StrangeDejavu (Jun 23, 2014)

+1 drip acclimination. My shrimp arrived in 73 degree water and my tank was 78 degrees room temperature. I did a 3 hour drip acclimation which slowly raised the temperature as well as introducing them to my high KH and GH. They came from 6 KH 6 GH and went to 12 KH 12 GH and I had no casualties using drip acclimation.


----------



## brandon429 (Mar 29, 2003)

I too have never acclimated a single animal Ive ever purchased for a tank including thousands of dollars of traded coral and fish and shrimp and inverts and plants not crs nor cherries. 

Of all that, I lost a couple crs so agreed they are wimps but nothing else ever died from insta change 

The inversion of that notion led to the ability to do full water changes in micro reef tanks vs fearful partial ones which permanently changed how long pico reefs can live. It used to be thought that small wc in tiny reefs were better to avoid shock, but the opposite is true. Each full change is a mimic of tidal flushing, its oxygenating and highly positive for the environment and thats like no acclimating an entire system once or twice a week. My fw tanks get the same, though not as often. A total drain and refill of crisp new water.


----------



## MoldyMayo (Oct 31, 2014)

So an update on the Cherry Shrimp, got them in yesterday and acclimated them using the drip method. Out of 26 only one arrived DOA and as of today they all seem to have made it through the night. Pretty happy with how they turned out. They adjusted well to the CO2 and ferts aren't doing any harm to them. 
Thanks everyone for the advice!


----------

